# Bergbau UND Kräuterkunde



## Daresh (3. Juli 2007)

Bitte kein Spam oder geheule dass es ein solches Thema bereits gibt!


Hi, ich habe leider feststellen müssen, dass es nicht sinnvoll war auf Verzaubern umzuskillen.
Nun überlege ich mir, ob ich zu meinem Beruf (Bergbau) noch Kräuterkunde lernen soll.
Da stellt sich nur folgendes Problem: Ich kann nur eine Fähigkeit - Kräuterkunde ODER Bergbau - 
anhaben, also so dass mir eventuelle Vorkommen auf der Minimap angezeigt werden.

Ihr solltet wissen, dass ich keine Lust habe groß mobs zu schlachten, weshalb ich Ledern eher nur als schlechte Alternative in Betracht ziehe.


Eure Meinung bitte!

LG
Daresh


Edit:
Wo es mir grad einfällt: Vielleicht kennt ja jemand ne Seite, auf der Erzvorkommen und Spawnpunkte für Pflanzen (genau) eingezeichnet sind, praktisch wie Gathereer nur halt im www... Danke


----------



## JohnDoe_JohnDoe (3. Juli 2007)

vielleicht hilft das schon mal:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=9376&hl=


----------



## Daresh (3. Juli 2007)

Danke erstmal, dort habe ich schon nachgeschaut. 
Dort wird mir zwar angezeigt in welchem Gebiet welches Erz spawnt, allerdings nicht genau > Also kann ich mir keine Farmroute planen... 

Vielleicht haste ja noch nen Tip zum Eigentlichem Thema? Danke


----------



## Pomela (3. Juli 2007)

Das Addon Gatherer merkt sich die Spawnpunkte, aber es zeigt nicht an, ob da jetzt grad ein Kraut oder Berg ist. Man kann es mit seinen Gilden- oder Raidkollegen abgleichen. So musst du nicht erst mühsam deine Datenbank fülen.


----------



## Daresh (3. Juli 2007)

Danke, gibts dafür denn keine Logdaten, die ich irengdwo runterladen kann, und dann einfügen? 
Habe bereits geguckt, aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Pomela (3. Juli 2007)

Ich wüsste auch nicht, dass es fürn Gatherer eine zentrale Sammelstelle gibt, wie zB für MobMap.


----------



## Ceterispar (4. Juli 2007)

Auch wenn ich es noch nie gemacht oder hinbekommen hätte ... es soll so etwas wie ein Datenabgleich (manuell auf dem Rechner) geben für den Gatherer ... ein paar Leute aus der Gilde haben das gemacht, ich war scheinbar nur zu blöd dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke auch, dass der Gatherer grundsätzlich der beste / einzige Weg ist.

Ich glaube Cartographer oder so hatte ich mal kurz ... bin überfragt, was das Addon vielleicht kann.

Ansonsten wäre es ggf auch eine Variante z. B. die Kräutersuche zu aktivieren, und über MobMap in den Pickups ein best. Erz sichtbar zu machen.


----------



## Pomela (4. Juli 2007)

Für den Gatherer gibts es Gathersync. Den braucht aber nur der, der seine Datenbank senden will.

Schreib mir ne PM welcher Server und Name und wann du on bist, ich mach mir dort nen Char und sync mit dir.


----------



## Daresh (4. Juli 2007)

Ist kein Geheimnis...
Server: Onyxia-EU
Fraktion: Horde
Name: Daresh oder Gjungjah

Danke an euch, ich gucke mal nach MobMap


----------



## Heckscher (5. Juli 2007)

Man sollte beachten, dass es mit den neuesten Versionen von Gatherer und vermutlich Autobar zu Problemen beim Gatherer kommt.
Daten werden nicht mehr gespeichert und sind nach dem Ausloggen futsch.
Cartographer soll angeblich das gleiche leisten wie Gatherer.
Ansonsten kann ich dir sagen, dass Erz gerne an Felswänden und in Höhlen anzutreffen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Freundin ist auch Bergbauerin und Blümchenpflückerin, sie hat sich ein Makro besorgt, mit dem sie per Knopfdruck zwischen Blumen und Erz-Suche umschalten kann, sehr praktisch und funktioniert tadellos, leider hab ich es hier auf der Arbeit nicht zur Hand.
Das man mit Erz und Blumen wohl die meiste Kohle scheffeln kann, ist wohl bekannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moldana (5. Juli 2007)

hi,

erstmal 

sry warum Gatherer und nicht Carthografer , dort kann meine seine Daten anderen schicken

mein Twink ist zum farmen Bergbau & Kräuter
das einzige  was etwas nervig ist , du mußt alle 5 sec oder so umswitchen damit du die vorkommen
auch angezeigt bekommst.
ab das auf Taste 1 und 2 gelegt und switche so ...


----------



## Exilant (7. Juli 2007)

Gatherer is gut, da merkt er sich ja wo man schonmal was abgebaut hat und da kommen ja immer wieder neue...


----------



## Plumpsack (16. Juli 2007)

könnte man net wie in CS einer taste 2 befehle zuteilen?

z.b.: 

Taste "A": Nach Links laufen, Bergbau-Suche
Taste "D": Nach Rechts laufen, Kräuter-Suche

dann kriegt man das ja beim laufen automatisch geändert ^^


PS: Natürlich nur zum farmen, wenn man die immer benutzt, wird man von GCD zugespammt und kann nix mehr machen ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juli 2007)

wie in CS? O.o

in wow gehts nich^^


----------



## Plumpsack (16. Juli 2007)

in CS (Counterstrike) konnte man ja auch z.b.: 

bind "q" "weapon_hegrenade;buyammo1" machen ^^

da hat man mit einer taste dann auch 2 sachen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Soll nicht heißen, dass alles was in CS geht, funzt auch in WoW, ich hatte nur überlegt ob man mit einem Addon einer taste 2 befehle zuordnen kann, oder ein makro schreiben welches dann genau so funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## khazet (22. Juli 2007)

Plumpsack schrieb:


> in CS (Counterstrike) konnte man ja auch z.b.:
> 
> bind "q" "weapon_hegrenade;buyammo1" machen ^^
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das das leider in WoW nicht geht :x
Es gibt halt nur Makros die du 2 mal klicken musst und es beim ersten mal den ersten Befehlt ausführt und beim  
zweiten mal dann den Zweiten.

Denke auch nicht das es in WoW waits gibt xD

Ausserdem binds sind für knupps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

